# How 2 Remove Nag Screen from Diskeeper Lite



## anandk (Feb 23, 2007)

Diskeeper Lite is a cool freeware but d nag screen is extremely intrusive to some. hee is how it can be removed.

First make sure u have set file extensions 2 b displayed in Windows Explorer. To do this open Explorer and go to Folder Options / View tab & uncheck "Hide extensions for known file types". 

Then Open Notepad and without writing anything select File / Save as and then name the file "ShowHtml.exe". In other words create a blank file of that name. 

Next Open d directory you installed Diskeeper Lite in. Normally this is C:\Program Files\Executive Software\DiskeeperLite. Copy and Paste d file u just created into this folder. Select YES ven ask if u want 2 replace 2 existing file. 

No more nag screen ! *smilies.sofrayt.com/^/aiw/yu.gif

_incidentally The Best Free Disk Defragger is one of the best freeware defragers._

(i seem to have 'misplaced' the source, hence unable 2 post)


----------



## alsiladka (Feb 24, 2007)

hey Anandk, which was the last free version of Diskeeper Lite?
Is there any free version of Diskeeper lite v 11?


----------



## ketanbodas (Feb 27, 2007)

Looks good. Thanks. Will check it out


----------



## anandk (Feb 27, 2007)

must be Diskeeper Lite 7.0 Build 418 f-> freeware


----------

